# Matching Teak Finish



## Anonymous (26 Oct 2005)

As a relative newbie I would appreciate advice from those who know more.

I am in the proses of making a book teak case to go in out dinning room. The main items in there already are our table and unit - made by Morris Glasgow in a teak finish. I'm shortly going to get the timber - teak faced ply and "real" teak facings for edges and door frames. What I would like is best finish to give a close match to the current furniture.

Many thanks


----------



## Terry Smart (26 Oct 2005)

Hi Paul

Some more information please. Do you need to change the colour of the piece you're making? The items you already have, do you know what sort of finish is on them? If not, could you describe the finish (not an easy task I know)?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the prompt initial comments.

The timber has not arrived yet so I'm not sure how its colour will compare with that of the existing furniture so i don't know if I will need to alter colour much.

The current furniture is a typical - to me - teak colour like much of the GPlan or Morris of Glasgow's teak furniture. Hope that helps - I've tried looking at there websites to show an example but none of the links from the Morris website work (http://www.morrisfurniture.co.uk/content.asp)


----------



## Terry Smart (28 Oct 2005)

Hi Paul

Matching the colour might not be easy, depends how lucky you are, but is 'just' a case of applying stain.

What would be helpful would be to know what sort of finish (ie lacquer, wax) has been applied. Do you want your item to be glossy, matt, somewhere in between?


----------



## WoodPecker (28 Oct 2005)

Hi Paul,

I've used colron wood die to change the colour of timber to match an existing piece. You might not be able to get the exact colour straight from the tin (there are about 12 colours in the range) but you can buy different colours and mix them, buy the one that's closest and if you think you need to darken it get indian rosewood, or if you want to add a hinte of red add some red mahogany etc, try on some waste pieces of the wood you intend using, until you get a fairly good colour match. The die can be finished with varnish etc once it's dry, and it's advisable to put whatever finish you are going to use on the samples to view the full effect of the die with the finish. Just keep track of the colours you mix and the ratios you use, writing it on the samples helps.

Don't know if there are any other similar products to the colron wood dies available maybe Terry can advise. And as Terry said, it will be very difficult to get an exact match so remember "close enough is good enough".


----------



## Lord Nibbo (28 Oct 2005)

PaulN":slf75w5i said:


> As a relative newbie I would appreciate advice from those who know more.
> 
> I am in the proses of making a book teak case to go in out dinning room. The main items in there already are our table and unit - made by Morris Glasgow in a teak finish. I'm shortly going to get the timber - teak faced ply and "real" teak facings for edges and door frames. What I would like is best finish to give a close match to the current furniture.
> 
> Many thanks



I think you will find the teak you have ordered "solid & ply" will be a little darker than your furniture, it's all down to UV light. I have a boat and every time I do anything inside it I have this problem. It's a matter of waiting several months for the sun to do its work, or you could if neccesary lighten it with a solution of oxalic acid (usually ordered in local chemist).

For a finish I prefer a satin finish water based polyurethane, but thats my preference, you may prefer to use Danish oil, try some on a scap bit.


----------



## GCR (28 Oct 2005)

Paul 

Teak is one of those woods that changes colour significantly depending on age, exposure to sunlight etc etc. The difficulty in matching colour comes with age - I have seen new work (colour matched to existing older wood) then proceed to change as it matured. My own inclination would be to oil the timber if you want a darker shade or use oil based polyurethane (first coat well diluted) for a lighter shade. Then leave nature to do its work, marvelling at the wonderful hues in the timber! Personally I don't mind a little variation. 

Bob


----------

